# My kitten may have "Manx Syndrome"



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I posted a few days ago about a new manx kitten and the "sanitary clip" thing. I took her to the vet for shots and to check out why she had very soft stools and of course a messy rear end.

"Manx syndrome" is related to the gene that causes lack of a tail, it's similar to spina bifida in that bladder and bowel control are affected, from complete incontinence to 'sometimes' incontinent. The vet said if the kitten has this problem she'll need to be put down.

She had a temp of 103, so he put her on Albion. Her fecal was negative for parasites/ova, and per palpating her tummy, she does not have 'megacolon', which causes incontinence as is part of the manx syndrome.

She has been incontinent of both #1 and #2, but does successfully use the litterbox both ways as well. She has the funny "bunny hop" sometimes, but can jump up on things just fine, uses all four legs in walking like a normal cat. She has a good appetite and eats both dry and canned Purina kitten food. The vet gave me some 'probiotic' type powder like used for livestock to repopulate her digestive system during the antibiotics. She drinks water well, too. She plays vigorously with her mousie toys and balls (and my hand).

Oh yes, she's 15 wks old and weighs 3 pounds. Her mother is a 'stumpy' manx with about a six inch tail, and her sire is a rumpy and sad to say, also my kitten's older brother. The gene pool was kinda limited, here. 

Has anyone out there had a cat with manx syndrome, and had a successful time managing it? Though the vet was not sure she has it, I've done some internet reading, and I have to admit she probably does :Bawling: . Too soon to say how bad she'll be. She's such a 'good' kitty, calm, boneless, enjoys being brushed, very affectionate and loves affection. I've had some crazy kittens, and she is just an angel.

Any advice or stories will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I have no advice for you, but wish your kitty well.


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have two unrelated cats with Manx Syndrome. Both were given a death sentence as kittens; both are three years old now and doing fine with management. 

You should check out www.handicappedpets.com and the forums there ("Community") because a few of us post about the medical problems of our special tailless cats. You will get advice about meds (like lactulose), diapering (if you should choose to go that route) and skin care (like using Cavilon 3M spray to prevent urine scald).

Lisa
Egg (tailless Siamese)
Harry (tailless Maine **** mix)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I hope your lovely kitty will be alright. Try upgrading her diet. If you don't want to feed raw, try a better kibble. Purina is a low quality food, and causes poor stool management in some animals.

How did the sanitary clip turn out?


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and well wishes. Beatrix is looking better today . . . zipping around a lot and her bottom has been dry and poo-free all day so far. She was leaking a lot of urine for a couple of days, too, but maybe it was infection causing that. I hope I hope I hope.

The website about disabled pets was great, there are quite a few manx syndrome cats living good lives out there. Thanks for that link.

The vet didn't know how to do a sanitary clip, but showed me where to trim around the genitals, tummy and back legs which I did much to the kitten's horror last night. She forgot very quickly.

I knew Purina wasn't the best . . . it was that or Friskies, which I know is crapola. I'm going to do some searching for therapeutic cat diets on line, but if anyone knows any sites or recipes they've used that might help I'd appreciate it. Thanks again.


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nutro Adult Cat Food is the best kibble for your Manx Syndrome cat. I have tried them ALL from holistic foods like Wellness and Eagle Pack to veterinary diets full of fillers. Raw would be best but, failing that, try Nutro. It works for both of my cats, who are, as I stated, unrelated. Give it a bit of time to work. Also, once you switch foods, and find the right one, do NOT switch again. It is so hard for them to adjust. I've made that mistake and it takes a lot of lactulose and close monitoring to get them over a bout of the "poopy butts."

Good luck.

PS: Sanitary clips don't have to be that sophisticated. Just try to free the hair from around the anus and clip with a pet razor or with blunt-edged scissors.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I Am feeding my cats A high protein feed The level is 28% I hope that is high enough. They also get scraps ,Plus the rodents they catch. I never heard of Manx Syndrome, before. But I used to have A Tailess cat years ago. I hope all goes well. And Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------

